
Striking photos – Japan's tireless work culture - onemoresoop
https://www.businessinsider.com/culture-overwork-japanese-businessmen-high-fashion-pawel-jaszczuk-photos-2019-3
======
deevolution
Visited twice, have witnessed this both times. They could have taken an uber
or taxi? But honestly, its safe enough that you dont need to worry about
waking up with your wallet and shoes stolen. I did the same thing with a group
of friends after a night of partying and we missed the last train and didnt
want to bother with spending extra money on a taxi.

~~~
onemoresoop
So it's a cultural thing, in a way I guess it's cool(a norm) to sleep like
that?

